# Cylinder Misfiring



## celdu224 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a 2004 W8, 6 speed, 84k miles. Maintained per schedule - I actually just bought this car a few weeks ago, but have the service records from the previous owner. No other major engine problems prior to this from what I can tell. 

One of the cylinders misfires when I have been driving 68-70 mph or over for over 30 minutes and usually shows up after it climbs any kind of a hill or incline after the 30 minutes at highway speeds and continues until I stop the car. If I shut the car off for a few minutes and start it back up, it seems to be OK. I don't notice any problems any other time when I drive it slower. 

A trusted mechanic and the owner of the shop are convinced that it's the ECU/ECM, but apparently they can only be replaced at a dealership. So, they recommended I get a diagnostic
from the dealership. The dealership says it's the wiring, but the trusted mechanic already tested and reattached the wiring, and they still think it's the computer. I don't trust the dealership as far as I can throw them. The fuel injector was just replaced about 8 months ago. 

Anybody else have this problem, or have an opinion what the problem could be? I'm ready to sell this car as is at this point. The rest of the car is in great condition and drives great otherwise.


----------



## mperew8 (Jul 31, 2010)

celdu224 said:


> I have a 2004 W8, 6 speed, 84k miles. Maintained per schedule - I actually just bought this car a few weeks ago, but have the service records from the previous owner. No other major engine problems prior to this from what I can tell.
> 
> One of the cylinders misfires when I have been driving 68-70 mph or over for over 30 minutes and usually shows up after it climbs any kind of a hill or incline after the 30 minutes at highway speeds and continues until I stop the car. If I shut the car off for a few minutes and start it back up, it seems to be OK. I don't notice any problems any other time when I drive it slower.
> 
> ...


Post this on W8forum.dk they can help there, in the mean time find a good indy mechanic who is big on VW, you want some one who not only has a Vag Com but also has a VAG Commander set up, that allows them to do any computer work needed.


----------

